# Blah blah



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

.....


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what your living arrangement is; sounds like you live with your mother. Anyway, this family dynamic sounds very sick and harmful. I think you'd be justified in turning your back on the whole mess. Your responsibility is to yourself and your children.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't read all this it is too long. However, it sounds typical of post covid for some people. You could get her onto some high levels of vitamin D (according to what the doctor allows) and it might help the post covid symptoms. There are other things which could help if you wanted to think about physical healing (not of the cancer, but the brain fog etc.) however you might need to see someone qualified who knows about that sort of stuff.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

That is a very tough situation to be in. I hope that sharing your story has provided some kind of emotional relief or clarity at least.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

*Disorder with a small moving box*

1. Many parents fail to build a good relationship with all their children, some do not even try.

2. A friend who volunteers at a hospice has told me many stories of old people who are cruel like children.

3. You did what you could for your mother. No matter how your mother’s medical condition is classified, you have to separate yourself from her for self-protection reasons. This applies to a greater extent to your children.

4. Do not waste any time explaining and/or justifying yourself by writing to family members – they will never understand you. If it is unavoidable, talk to them, and only when the opportunity is right.

5. You should take all the practical steps leading to the final separation as soon as possible.

6. Good luck! There are easier tasks in life.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

8080 said:


> 4. Do not waste any time explaining and/or justifying yourself by writing to family members – they will never understand you. If it is unavoidable, talk to them, and only when the opportunity is right.


While I agree that they probably won't understand, or might not even read all of it. But for her, it's still a way to get her grievances out in the open if she feels more comfortable expressing herself in writing.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think you should send the message to anyone in the family. I doubt it will change anyone's mind about anything. It will just stir up more argument. There might even be legal drawbacks.

If the point is to express yourself and feel better, show the letter to sympathetic people (as you have done here). Not your family, who could use it as ammunition against you. Good luck.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks guys.


----------

